# X-Metal Pokemon Avatar Shop!



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

This is the X-Metal Pokemon Avatar shop

The newest Avatar shop on the web!

I can do a bunch of different styles and forms and will try anything.

Styles:
Any single pokemon image






*NEW! 
Pokemon Messages!*





Made with Sprites!

Funny! Random or requested (restricted)





(Unnamed-not made by me)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Icon





 (Image owned by Arkeis)

Surprise! Random!

Sketch Avatar






Wallpaper (Restricted)





)

	
	
		
		
	


	



​
Some Banners (Restricted)

(Not really an avatar)
Mystery Dungeon In-Game Characters






So Get Requesting!


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 29, 2008)

> The best Avatar shop on the web


Dont say that. It isnt the best shop in the web.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for getting off on a good start!, i'm sorry its called making it sound goos, sory if you were "offended"!


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay I'll take Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Icon of a Pikachu


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> Funny! Random or requested (restricted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't show off things you didn't make.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 29, 2008)

Those are not sprites. :/


----------



## Silver (Aug 29, 2008)

This says avatar shop....right?
sketch pachirisu please.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

Pikachu629





Silver





PichuK
This isn't a sprite shop


----------



## PichuK (Aug 30, 2008)

Then why is it in the sprite forum...? :/


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

Because its still art


----------



## PichuK (Aug 30, 2008)

But there is an _art forum_ for _art_.
http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 31, 2008)

Requests anyone, ive got to take them now cos i cant over the next 3 days, todays my last day, for a bit, im going inside buckingham palace :)


----------



## Gold (Sep 1, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> This is the X-Metal Pokemon Avatar shop
> 
> The newest Avatar shop on the web!
> 
> ...




Can I have one of these but its Kirlia insted of dunspare(?)​


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 3, 2008)

of course you can ill do it tommorow evening, im going bak to school tommoprow, ive gotta get off now, BTW sure the avatar (dunsparce) was just a n example


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 4, 2008)

boring.anything else?


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I get a Houndoom Mystery Dungeon Icon, please?


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay!





BTW New style up the top!
Pokemon Message!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

Try any cyndaquil and try to make it better than my current avvie.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 7, 2008)

ooh interesting! i'll do a whole binch and see which one you like


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 9, 2008)

They are pretty cool, could I have the exact same thing but using Piplup? (in a bunch please) is this how it works?


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 13, 2008)

REQUESTS CLOSED:I might do your last one Theotherone if i get time


----------



## Gold (Sep 13, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> boring.anything else?


Thank you and i know its been a while :sweatdrop:


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 13, 2008)

How about one of the first one (the Dunsparce one) but with Absol?


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 13, 2008)

fine i'll do your last 2 requests when I get round to it AFTER REQUESTS STRICTLYCLOSED


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 18, 2008)

There it is and also i will do the Absol one, sorry they're a little rushed


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey when you making requests open again, when you do can I have a Message Saying Dark Armour out of any pokemon? Thanks


----------

